# Slash screen anybody



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

anybody no how to change the splash screen


----------



## K40t1x (Aug 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/22401-[BOOT-ANIMATION]-Team-Glitch-Boot-Animations

There is the only real boot screens I could find here. Over at xda there is a fairly large thread with quite a few boot animations.

These are flashed in recovery, so needless to say Root is required.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

I think he's refering to the samsung splash before the animation. I think the last release they had a method for was the official GB a while back...the thread is burried over at Xda


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

There is a thread here too, if you really want to do it you can. It will require you to be on either a stock or leaked version to do it, no mtd roms.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isnt it the splash.img In the ROM zip the splash screen? I know there are ways to edit that, as I've done it. If its different for the fascinate, I apologize.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Nope, the one he taking about is in the param partition I think. That or part of the kernel.


----------



## K40t1x (Aug 1, 2011)

Ahh I misunderstood. Param does sound about right. I looked into doing that mod ages ago, but just couldn't bring myself to take that risk.

These phones are pretty resilient, but that mod did have the potential to need a jig recovery if I recall. Benefits didn't out weigh risk IMO.

Tapatalk


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

I have tried many methods to do this. seems like a pointless MOD but i wanted to it just to say i did it. If anyone successfully does this please post. I have a Q&A thread on XDA about this right now.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I've successfully done it before, it wasn't too difficult if you follow the instructions. Its just not worth doing it for a quarter of a sec image. I do understand wanting to customize your phone though go for it if you want just understand what you are doing so if you happen to have issues you can fix it.

Sent from my AOKP NookTablet


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

what directions did you follow? link?


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Should be a thread in the themes section .I think its for ec09


----------

